# 1978 280z textured steering wheel



## omahajim (May 7, 2005)

hi. i recently got ahold of a 78 280z. it was in pretty rough shape with major hail damage. the interior was really nice. it had one of those textured rubberized steering wheels. its in awesome shape. the question is is it rare? i have seen them before buy they were always all torn up. and is it correct for a 260z? a friend has a really nice one but wants to keep it period correct. does anybody know? thanks. james.


----------

